# Alpine INA-W900



## Arashi666 (May 1, 2009)

I signed up a while ago to search through for redoing the system in my dad's Lexus, so I figure ill contribute since I can here










Alpine's Latest 2DIN, whether its the greatest, well thats up to you, but Ill do what I can to inform

had an IVA-W505 in there until it gave out, I assume my stiff coilover suspension is to blame there, and the local CarToys where I bought it from gave me this one as a replacement under the extended warranty, all free, parts, labor, the lot, now that the background is out of the way, here goes nothing

its a give-and-take between the W505 and the W900, I loved how the W505 was more interfaced around the Audio, much more streamiled with hard key shortcuts built around the H100 Imprint, while the W900 is built around the Nav, being that its ALpine's first with nav out of the box, I suppose they have to rub it in somehow, but I DO NOT buy Alpine for the Nav, speaking of the Nav, its a good step up from the Blackbird/P1 stuff with the W505, it still cant touch my dad's Garmin Nuvi or even my Nokia Phone, but seeing where they came from its a good step up

those videos and all that touting its fast boot up, I paid little mind to, but coming from the W505 to this thing it's FAST, remarkably so, I can start the car with the key and I dont really even notice it, id always remote start with the W505 even if I was 10-feet from the car

the sound quality is awesome, another step up from the W505, too bad audio adjustment took a step back, WHY do I have to go to the source menu to get to the setup menu, oh well

the Blue/White lighting and displays of the W900 mix so much better than the W505's Blue/Blue with my car, it really looks like it came there from Honda, but thats a little thing

im new to these sorts of things [reviews] so if its not that great, thats what it is, ill be happy to answer any questions though


























BTW this is all in an 08 Civic EX Coupe, the rest of the system is as follows

-Focal 2-way setup up front (165KP mids with TN53K tweeters) pushed active by a JL 300/4
-Boston Acoustics SX65 out back, pushed by a JBL GT5-A402
-JL 10W6v2-D4 in JL Stealthbox, pushed by a JL 500/1
-Alpine H100 Imprint, CHA-S634 changer, KCA-801B aux adaptor, and the 400BT bluetooth module
-all geting good clean voltage from a Kinetik HC1800


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow nice review. did you get anything like hd tuner, xm, sirius?


----------



## Arashi666 (May 1, 2009)

thanks

and no, I dont believe in radio when I can shove a DL DVD in there with nearly 9Gb of music per and at a much nicer quality to boot, and I dont believe in paying for Sat radio at all


----------

